# 1st trip with new TV



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We took our first trip since upgrading our TV to the 2500 3/4 Suburban with the 8.1L vortec V8. What a difference!

Those hills around San Antonio were no problem. That vehicle just purred like a kitten. Of course, I had to downshift to 3rd a couple of times. But that only raised my RPMs to 3000; most of the time we stayed at 2500 RPM and about 65-70 MPH in Drive. It was so much more comfortable than our 1500 1/2 ton.

Mileage wasn't much worse, either, I don't think--somewhere around 10 mpg towing.

If you're considering upgrading to the 3/4 ton, I say YES!.









Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Mark, and I am so jealous shy I'm hoping that when it's my time to upgrade that GM decides to offer a Duramax diesel Suburban







We love our Burb and my wife hates standard trucks. Even crew cabs









I'm no expert, but I think you might want to check into leaving the tranny in 3rd all the time when towing. The 4L80E trans (and most others too) have a smaller clutchpack/gearset used when they run in overdrive (D). This can get broken more easily and also generate more heat.

You might be fine on flat ground and without any headwind. I'm not sure. Just passing along what I have heard.

Congrats again on the nice Burb


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

CJ, that is something I was wondering. My Sierra has Tow/Haul. I couldn't find anything in the manual that suggests to use 3rd and Tow/Haul vs OD and Tow/Haul.

Based on your comment should I be using 3rd and Tow/Haul?

Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Wayne. Once again not an expert here, just sharing what I have learned over on the Suburban forum that I haunt.

In tow/haul mode you are locking out the tranny's ability to shift into overdrive, and that should be fine. However, if you see the tranny shifting back and forth between 3rd & 4th you should pull it down into 3rd to keep it from hunting for the right gear and generating more heat

I just leave mine in 3rd all the time. "Set it and forget it"







In 3rd on the highway I run 62-65MPH at about 2600RPM. The engine makes decent power there and runs cool and happy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CJ,

Thanks for the advice. I use the tow/haul but stay in D. RPMs run about 2500. When I shift to 3rd in tow/haul, to stay about 60-65 or so (usually going uphill), the RPMs jump to about 3000.

I'll check out the manuel to see whether I should be driving in 3rd all the time when in tow/haul.

Sure is a nice ride, though.

By the way, when I was looking at the Burbs, the salesman said he heard Chevrolet was considering a Diesel Burb in a couple of years.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Diesel Burb!









If you're using tow/haul you are fine. Just let the tranny tell you when it needs help.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mark
I knew you would be happy with that 8.1







.Lets see Duramax/Allison Suburban or maybe Duramax/Allison Avalanche boy would that be nice







new truck+new trailer fever that could be fatal.
John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Rumor has it that GM is working on a smaller, perhaps V-6 version of the Duramax for the Tahoe/Suburban line, and maybe the Avalanche too. I have no actual proof, just heard it somewhere, and I don't even remember where.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a nice new ride you have there. When we do upgrade, what you have is exactly what we will be looking at.

enjoy









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just took delivery of my 2004 3/4 ton Suburban...with Quadrasteer. I've owned a lot of SUV's and and can't believe the difference QS makes.
















My WIFE even says how well it drives (when I let her







)

Jim


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I have heard the same thing about a smaller diesel for the Suburban. Don't know why they want to go that way. My brother's Duramax Crew Cab Long Bed 4x4 gets got 20.5 mpg on a recent 700 mile trip we took unloaded. We will find out how the mileage is with a 5000lbs load when we start the sledding season in a Month or so. Izuzu (Duramax) makes a lot of smaller diesels and we have them in some equipment at work. The only way I would go for a smaller one is if it's a straight six maybe. He in my neck of the woods diesel is now 25 cents more than gas. And keep in mind that in 2006, diesel will convert to low sulfer diesel which is cleaner but more $. I hope the diesel advantage isn't lost in the price in the comming years.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Iâ€™m envious. Would like to upgrade to the 2500 burb but canâ€™t throw the $$ at it right now. With the 8.1L unless the transmission is hunting I would leave it in D and use the tow/haul option.

Correct me if Iâ€™m wrong but I thought the Burb with the 8.1L comes with a 4L85E tranny and the 6.0L comes with the 4L80E. Not sure of the difference between the too but I imagine the 4L85E is a little more stout to handle the torque the 8.1L can deliver.

Sure would love to get a Diesel in a Burb. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't answer for the other GM trucks, but I do know that the 1500 Avalanche comes with the 5.3L Vortec/4L60E combination and the 2500 Avalanche comes with the 8.1L Vortec/4L80E combination. Since the Av is basically a 'Burb with a pickup box, it would be logical that they would use a 4L80 with the 8.1, but this would be pure speculation on my part.

Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Just FYI...

Did a google search and confirmed that the Suburban or Avalanche witht he 8.1L comes equiped with the 4L85E and the 6.0 comes stock with the 4L80E. Couldn't confirm if this was an option or not though.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jgerni,

Thanks for the info, BUT....(







I am so stupid about all of this)-----------that's good, huh?

At least it _feels_ good.

Mark


----------

